# Extra Parvo vaccination at 20 weeks?



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Today I took Blitz in for his 16 week Distemper/Parvo shot (DAPP). The vet told me that black and tan dogs are more susceptible to Parvo and he should have another vaccination at 20 weeks. 

I checked the internet and yes, there are vets that agree with this - that dobies, GSDs, etc, have more prevalence of parvo even when they've had the standard vacs. 

I'm wondering what others consider the merits of the extra immunization as opposed to the risks of too many vaccines to a dog or puppy's immune system.

Did you get your pup an extra parvo vac at 20 weeks?


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine got one as well and so did my Rottie. I think you're safe from over vaccinations this early on. Any problems I would suspect would be later down the road if over vaccinated over a long period of time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How many has he had? I kinda agree that GSDs, Rotts ard more prone to some of this stuff, based on what I seen when I worked at a vet--Rotts were the top dogs with parvo. 

I haven't had a puppy for a while, but if I remember right they had 3 parvo shots as pups.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

this shot at 20 weeks would be the fourth parvo if I decide to have him get it at 20 weeks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

brookwoodgirl said:


> this shot at 20 weeks would be the fourth parvo if I decide to have him get it at 20 weeks.



How old on the first one?


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

born 5/21
dapp 7/5; 8/1 by breeder
dapp 9/3 by me

he's only 15 weeks today, but i want to get his rabies on 9/10 and wanted him to have a week at least between them


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

brookwoodgirl said:


> born 5/21
> dapp 7/5; 8/1 by breeder
> dapp 9/3 by me
> 
> he's only 15 weeks today, but i want to get his rabies on 9/10 and wanted him to have a week at least between them


I think he should be good for the distemper/parvo but I would wait 3-4 weeks for the rabies. A week is ok, 2 weeks is better,3-4 weeks is best,


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've seen recommendations that the final parvo be a high-titer formula to insure immunity.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I had a vet that told me about a rottie that lost shot immunity at 10 months after annual shot. That was shown with titers. He was put on a different schedule. I would have a tendency to do what your vet says if you are in a risky location. I have a friend who lost a shepherd at 3 years old to Parvo and was vaccinated annually.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Vaccination Protocol Changes 2016 By Dr. Dodds* 
​ Updated information from Dr. Dodds concerning Parvo Vaccination's.

Per Dr. Dodds: " I made significant and important changes to my vaccination protocol. Previously, I recommended giving the last distemper + parvovirus vaccine at 14-16 weeks of age. Based on the latest research, Dr. Ronald Schultz informed me last week that another parvovirus vaccine needs to be given at 18 weeks old to assure protection against the virulent parvovirus strain 2c. "

*
9 - 10 weeks of age*
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV 
e.g. Merck Nobivac (Intervet Progard) Puppy DPV


*14 – 15 weeks of age
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV


*18 weeks of age
Parvovirus only, MLV*
Note: New research states that last puppy parvovirus vaccine should be at 18 weeks old.


*20 weeks or older, if allowable by law
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


*1 year old
*Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV
This is an optional booster or titer. If the client intends _not_ to booster after this optional booster or intends _to_ retest titers in another three years, this optional booster at puberty is wise.



*1 year old
*Rabies – *give 3-4 weeks apart from other vaccines*


Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2016 Dodds Vaccination Protocol for Dogs 


"Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request."


Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

brookwoodgirl said:


> Today I took Blitz in for his 16 week Distemper/Parvo shot (DAPP). The vet told me that black and tan dogs are more susceptible to Parvo and he should have another vaccination at 20 weeks.
> 
> I checked the internet and yes, there are vets that agree with this - that dobies, GSDs, etc, have more prevalence of parvo even when they've had the standard vacs.
> 
> ...


Am I reading this Correctly? Your vet thinks the immunity for a single virus is linked to the color gene for the dog???

I am not a medical professional in any way but I would have to seriously question this vet's ability to logic. Ask him for the study. And look for a different vet. I could go with a breed being more susceptible but not a color.

Standard vaccination is 8, 12, 16 weeks. You don't need more.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Jax, my vet told me the same thing. Black and tan dogs are more likely to have this shorten immunity to the parvo vaccine. And this is a vet that has a great reputation and I have a high regard for.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Found this at the UC Davis Vet School Shelter Medicine program

Canine: Parvovirus (CPV) - UC Davis Koret Shelter Medicine Program

It seems to indicate that the black and tan dogs are over represented in the sick populations so it is "indicated" but not proven by my read. 

Again, seems like the OP's vet is offering a cautious regime that I would probably follow if I lived in a high risk area... but I don't.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have witnessed it. I worked at a vet during the worst parvo outbreak they seen, it was hitting dogs of all ages and more then half the dogs were Rotts. The worse case was an Old English Sheepdog that fought as hard as heck and as they were getting ready to put him to sleep he died on his own. 


It seems that no one can explain why, but it's what is seen. It would be great if they figured it out and could explain it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DutchKarin said:


> Found this at the UC Davis Vet School Shelter Medicine program
> 
> Canine: Parvovirus (CPV) - UC Davis Koret Shelter Medicine Program
> 
> ...


That is not what that article says...



> ...Some breeds have been reported to be more susceptible to this infection (e.g. “black and tan” breeds). However, these breed tendencies likely evolve and change over time as a result of natural selection against susceptible lineages, and no one breed should be assumed to be more or less susceptible than another (nor is there any indication for a differing vaccination schedule in a particular breed). [\quote]
> 
> "Reported" is not scientific proof and this plainly says a different vaccination schedule is not warranted.


----------

